# My first button



## whitesid (Jun 18, 2009)

This is my first button, yeah it kind of embarrassing how small it is. It weighs .2g and it was from around an ounce of fingers using the AP and HCl/Cl method. I was worried that I might mess something up, so that was why I did such a small amount. Next time ill do a more reasonable amount.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 18, 2009)

Excellent approach and great results!

If more people took your slow and steady approach they would not run into the difficulties that arise from jumping in head first the first time.

I'm willing to predict that what you learned on this small batch will pay great dividends in the long run for your future refining efforts.

Do not look at the value of the gold that you gained with the results, it's the value of the knowledge you have gain of a properly executed process. Now you can scale up your batches with confidence.

Steve


----------



## butcher (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice I like it with lincoln, maybe time for some artwork for that keepsake, cant wait to see the big bar your working on.


----------

